

What are the hottest startups in The Valley right now? - russfrank
https://www.facebook.com/davefontenot/posts/10151831177039355

======
deleted_account
Oh FFS, if this were "Ask HN: What are the hottest startups in The Valley
right now?" it would be summarily ignored.

At least I hope.

------
jonnaro
hot as being defined by what?

~~~
gailees
"whatever your definition is...I'm trying to curate a really top-notch list.
Mainly just whatever your favorite startups are"

------
gokulk
*sponsored

